# Loose stool when excited



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm curious as to what others think but IMO beneful is not a good brand. here is their ingredients list for their puppy food pulled from their website:

Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), chicken, milk, rice flour, soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, animal digest, tricalcium phosphate, salt, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, sorbic acid (a preservative), water, calcium carbonate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), dicalcium phosphate, choline chloride, added color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Blue 2, Yellow 6), Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 

IMO the red flag for it not being a good food is the fact that the first couple ingredients are ground yellow corn and chicken by-product meal.

now, when it comes to excitement and loose stools I don't know of that would be a cause but am curious to hear from others.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would never trust Nestle Purina for my pets now. Don't even get me started as to why.

Buddy does get loose stool after being very excited or nervous. It is completely normal for him. He has had his stool tested several times and nothing even comes put.

I would vet check your guy first then if it comes back it may be due to the food or it is just him.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It very common for dogs to have softer stools in the midst of excitement-they should not continue after the excitement is gone. It's just the body's reaction to adrenaline.

And I'd third the sentiment that you can do better with the diet. Beneful makes really nice commercials that make a lot of people think it's a good food. There are as many opinions on dog food as there are dog owners, but I'd invite you to visit the nutrition part of the forum and do some additional research.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey gets loose stools when she is nervous. She used to have a problem going in her crate while we were home and she would poop every time! It was always soft. It still happens now every once in a while when she is nervous.


----------



## jipribish (Mar 30, 2012)

That's odd, because my vet told me that Beneful is a good choice for dog food.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Keltey can have a good stool in the morning, and if I take her out to run with other dogs, and happens to have another stool while she is there, it is MUCH looser. It seems normal for her.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

sometimes if Napoleons eats something different as well as his normal food he'll have runny poos...but that normal for him...

Please look into something better for your dog's diet...lots of better things out there for him


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would also go with a different food. You can try something like Purina Proplan or Purina One (those would be much better choices). Have you had him checked for parasites by a stool sample? 

My vet does not like beneful and has seen a lot of overweight dogs on it.


----------

